# Isle of Man



## Mohain (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi  

Anti poked me to see if I was still alive. After assertaining I was she suggested I should stop slacking and post something  

Sorry I've been very quiet recently, lots going on in my life atm, finding it hard to find time to post to forums but just to show you I'm still around taking pics here some from a recent trip to the Isle of Man...

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





There are a few more but these are the ones I'm happiest with. 

TFL. And thanks for the PM Anti :mrgreen: I'm promise to try to get a bit more involved!

Cheers,

Mohain


----------



## heip (Oct 8, 2007)

Very, very nice!!! The first one makes me a little dizzy.

Nice work!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 8, 2007)

Oooooh.  Those b&W are killer.

I've never really even thought of leaving where I'm at, but I'd go there to shoot. Wow.

How cool, now I have a list.

Places I would like to go some day;

1. Isle of Man


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 8, 2007)

one of the best landscape threads I have ever seen.. awesome.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 8, 2007)

AWESOME to see you posting again!!!! Your pics are so beautifully exposed and composed, and are of such beautiful landscapes, I always look forward to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad I was able to prod you into posting.

I cannot even narrow it down as to which are my faves in this series Each pic is so gorgeous on its own.  The composition and clouds really draw one's eyes into the shot in #1 - 3  (love the far-off lighthouse in #2!) #4 takes my breath away...so many elements combining to make that stellar pic (scenic ruin, photogenic tree to the left, stone fence, dramatic clouds etc.)  And then the colour pics 7-10, wow!! I truly lack the words to say how absolutely incredible I find those shots.  [So I'll stop gushing and just admire them.]


----------



## Arch (Oct 8, 2007)

outstanding :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Campbell (Oct 8, 2007)

Number 1 made my jaw drop, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 8, 2007)

VERY NICE.  The blk/whites are my favorites.  Just stunning.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 9, 2007)

flat out...stunning.

I'm talking about loss of words stunning.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a feeling I might have seen some of these on your flickr page (or at least very similar). Impressive as always.


----------



## Mohain (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot folks for your very kind words (as always!) :mrgreen: 

Chris, yes you probably have. Abraxas, if you do drop me a message, I'll be over on the next boat ;-) Anti, I love your inexhaustible supply of new smilies (where do you get them all from??!) 

Thanks again 

Mohain


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 9, 2007)

amazing shots mate


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am loving your shots - very well done, made me wow!

Although I have to say the colour ones don't have anything on the black and white ones (although the colour shots aren't bad!).

David


----------



## danir (Oct 9, 2007)

Great to see your photos agian.
I really love that tree in 5, and the colors in 9.

Dani.


----------



## doenoe (Oct 9, 2007)

thats a great set of pics. The b/w are just amazing.
Good to see your still out and shooting


----------



## TCimages (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome Images!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Joxby (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are some beautifull scapes, I love the effect of rushing clouds wide angle distortion gives, like, its moving, but not.
Clouds in 1,3,5 and 8 are a little over done for my delicate pallet, but its only a mouse click, I can see them chilled in my minds eye and they are fabulous.
gold medal for colours, focus and subject #7 & #9
B/W medal for #5


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 9, 2007)

Woah.  Talk about jaw dropping.  Fantastic series, I can absolutely not pick just one as a favorite.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 9, 2007)

I really enjoyed the b&w shots (and the 9th image)!


----------



## emogirl (Oct 9, 2007)

holy freaking awesome!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 9, 2007)

I would gladly hang any and all of these on my walls.  Absolutely well done.


----------



## Mohain (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the awsome comments folks  

Joxby, it's all I can do to reign myself in not to make more of the clouds ;-) I'm aware that I do it, I'm getting better ... honest ;-) As well as the wide angle the costal shots make use of a 10stop ND filter to give the clouds movement and make the water silky smooth!

Thanks a lot, 

Mohain


----------



## FSTOPMIAMI (Oct 10, 2007)

BRAVO


----------



## sxgt (Oct 10, 2007)

those are truly amazing.


----------



## Roger (Oct 11, 2007)

Truly inspiring images, particularly for those who decry b&w. They have gobs of drama and convey breathtaking views perfectly. The IOM is on my list when I get over there....after I check out my birthplace in Yorkshire anyway.


----------

